# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  In-ku PR Agentur- Ваш интернет промоутер

## Mazaykina

*In-ku PR Agentur- Ваш интернет промоутер*

Вы устали ждать посетителей на свой сайт? Не можете раскрутить в интернете бренд компании? Создали онлайн магазин, а в нем нет покупателей? В чем причина? 
Все очень просто! ВЫ НЕ ОДИН! Нас много в сети интернет и с каждым днем становится больше!По данным Аналитической компании "Netcraft" на конец 2011г. зарегистрировано  *555.492.19 РАБОТАЮЩИХ сайтов.* На 1 ноября их было на 25 миллионов меньше. Т.е. на сегодня мы имеем 555 миллионов зарегистрированных доменов с работающими вэб ресурсами и с каждым месяцем прибавляется 4-5 процентов! Впечатляет или пугает? 
*
Вам не хочется быть песчинкой в океане всемирной паутины?
*Как заявить о себе в интернете? Что надо сделать, чтобы на Ваш сайт пришли пользователи?
Как поднять рейтинг страницы в поисковых системах google и yandex?
Как правильно разместить рекламу в интернете?
Как использовать бесплатные способы раскрутки? КАК НЕ ПОТЕРЯТЬСЯ в таком потоке информации? 
Мы об этом позаботимся. *Специалисты SEO, SMO и SMM* к Вашим услугам! 
*
Мы поможем р**азобраться:*
Во внутренней оптимизации сайта и сделаем внешнюю;В регистрации и общении в соц. сетях facebook, google+, xing, linkendin, vkontakte, mister wong и т.д.;В создании брендовых блогов и коммуникации на специализированных форумах;В размещении Вашего видео на 50-ти и более видеосерверах интернета;В регистрации на тематических порталах и каталогах.

Мы также знаем сотни других возможностей, которые сегодня предлагает нам  WEB 2.0 для продвижения в рамках современных интернет технологий.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Несколько слов о Пиаре*

Вам хорошо знакомо это слово? Наверное, даже слишком.

Нет, здесь речь пойдет  не о том черном политическом пиаре, который поднимает на вершину признания и бросает в канаву презрения публичных людей. 
И не пресловутый гнилой пиар Шоу бизнеса, когда «звезда» любого масштаба мечтает попасть на страницы массмедиа под всевозможным соусом, хоть в скандальной хронике, хоть в кроссворде на последнеей странице.
 И не социальный пиар, в котором ненавязчиво или наоборот черезчур, формируют в нас позитивные модели поведения.
 А еще существуют вирусный, серый, желтый... и все это пиар или сокращенно PR.

О каком же пиаре пойдет речь?  Об истоках которого уже забыли. Ведь PR или Public Relations переводится как «связи с общественностью, отношения с общественностью». 

*Английский социолог Сэм Блэк* в начале прошлого века дал самое точное определение:
*«Пиар - искусство и наука достижения социальной гармонии посредством взаимопонимания, основанного на правде и полной информированности».* 

Только в начале 20-х годов XX века  он понятия не имел о том, что появится интернет, который совершит революцию во многих сферах деятельности человека, в том числе и в пиаре.

Итак, мы будем говорить о пиаре в интернете, о неограниченных возможностях распространения информации о творческой личности и его творчестве в сети, о раскрутке своего бренда, используя все современные технологии.

С чего начнем? С покупки компьютера и выхода в интернет. Но если Вы сейчас читаете эту статью, значит эти два компонента Вашей раскрутки уже есть и у вас появилась уникальная возможность общения с миром. Замечательно, переходим ко второму пункту.

*Самопиар*

Многие начинающие музыканты, художники, певцы считают главным в своей раскрутке найти контакты с продюсерами, Event менеджерами, владельцами студий и галерей, а общение с фанатами не так важно. Однако, вы очень скоро поймете, что важно ВСЁ: как наведение мостов с потенциальными промоутерами, так и общение со зрителем, слушателем, фанатом, хотя это все занимает много времени. А когда творить?  Об этом чуть позже.

*Перейдем непосредственно к секретам успешной коммуникации и продвижения в интернете творческой личности.*
 Что предлагает сегодня  Артисту Интернет? 

*1.* Начнем с самого распространенного сетевого ресурса, а именно с понятия:* блоги или виртуальные дневники.* У многих независимых артистов уже давно есть собственный блог, за счет которого они вполне могут стать известными, пусть даже сначала в узких кругах. В собственном блоге вы можете делать все, что угодно: писать умные мысли, выкладывать свежий аудио и видеоматериал, фотографии с концертов. Для чего это все? Пожалуй, на сегодняшний день это один из самых простых способов привлечь к себе внимание. Конечно, времени на то, чтобы ваш блог обрел свою постоянную читательскую аудиторию, которая потом превратится в ваших самых преданных слушателей, потребуется немало. Однако если вам удастся это сделать, то привлекать новых слушателей, зрителей или распространять новые песни станет намного проще. Формат блога очень удобен и тем, что, опубликовав новость о предстоящем концерте или новом релизе вашего музыкального коллектива, вы сразу же можете проследить за реакцией ваших слушателей. Это достаточно удобно. При этом новости распространяются в блогах достаточно быстро, значит подробности о ваших новых песнях скоро разлетятся по всей сети. Однако не стоит забывать о том, что всегда будут те, кому не нравится ваше творчество по совершенно разным причинам: кому-то действительно не нравятся ваши песни, а кто-то может просто завидовать вашему успеху и востребованности. Такие люди всегда будут стараться испортить вам жизнь и писать негативные комментарии или заметки. Блоги и блоговые сообщества еще удобны и тем, что у вас есть возможность отслеживать любые упоминания о вас или вашем творчестве. Следовательно, вы всегда сможете ответить обидчику, если вас незаслуженно оклеветали или кому-то не понравилась ваша новая песня. Правда, рубить с плеча сразу же не стоит, ведь это всего лишь мнение одного человека, а не всех слушателей. Сколько людей – столько мнений. Конечно, если ваш новый «хит» вызвал шквал ругани и каждая запись в блогах начинается со слов «Что за…?» и в таком духе, стоит задуматься. Хотя, если ваше творчество обсуждают, значит, оно кому-то нужно.

2. Еще один тип сетевых ресурсов, без участия в которых Артисту уже никак нельзя:  *Социальные сети.* Что мы о них знаем? Достаточно будет сказать, что в последнее время появилось огромное количество разнообразных социальных сетей, многие из которых действительно пользуются огромной популярностью, например www.myspace.com, www.facebook.com, www.vkontakte.ru, www.odnoklassniki.ru, www.mirtesen.ru и так далее.  Сегодня насчитывается более 40 соц. сетей в РУнете, не считая англоязычных, которые также адаптированы под русскоговорящую аудиторию. Такие порталы насчитывают миллионы пользователей, которые пришли в социальную сеть по различным мотивам, но в основном просто ради того, чтобы пообщаться с друзьями.
*Ваша задача- сделать незнакомых Вам людей своими сетевыми друзьями и поклонниками.* 

Преимущества социальных сетей очевидны: 
•    представляет собой скопление вашей целевой аудитории в одном месте; 
•    располагает инструментами, которые позволяют быстро распространять новости о группе или предстоящих гастролях; 
•    на страницах социальных сетей можно размещать любой контент, включая аудио и видео.

Создали вы свои группы в разных соц. сетях и что? Осталось дело за малым - их раскрутить. Дело простое, но время-затратное. В сутки вы можете приглашать не более 40-50 пользователей в каждую из групп. Если вы открыли на 4-5 порталах свои группы,  то ежедневно на приглашения надо потратить как минимум 1.5 часа. И не забудьте, что из 200-250 приглашенных, придут в лучшем случае 10%. В итоге получается на 20-25 пользователей вы тратите 1.5 часа своего драгоценного времени. Кроме того: в группах надо поддерживать интерес. Добавлять новости, заливать видео и аудиоматериал, отвечать на комментарии фанатов и недоброжелателей. И опять возникает вопрос: а когда творить? А об этом ниже.

*3. Реклама концерта, гастролей, выставки в галерее через интернет.* Стоит сказать, что бумажные афиши и флаеры постепенно уходят в прошлое. Обратите внимание на стены и заборы вашего города, а также на телеграфные столбы. Все места заняты! Там всё уже обклеили до вас. Если вы сегодня разместите вашу красивую афишу, то уже через несколько часов сверху будет несколько объявлений о перспективной работе в сетевом маркетинге.
 Поэтому мы обеими руками ратуем за использование социальных сетей.
 Как это сделать? В социальных сетях можно создать событие (это может быть концерт, выставка, встреча с фанатами, автограф сессия и так далее), а затем пригласить туда всех желающих. А если вы отправляетесь на гастроли в малознакомые вам города, то создание события, на которое вы приглашаете  всех пользователей, у кого в профиле значится данный город или область, вам однозначно необходимо. Заодно можно будет примерно подсчитать, сколько людей придет к вам на концерт. Для таких объявлений существует очень много сайтов. Их надо просто знать и для разнесения информации иметь время. А его-то у вас как раз и нет. А мы еще не рассказали и о сотой доле возможностей. 

*4. Использование видеоконтента и видеопорталов.* Семимильными шагами идут по интернету и очень активно сегодня развиваются youtube и rutube. *Ежедневное количество просмотров видео на youtube составляет более 2 миллиардов!* Некоторые пользователи YouTube приобрели статус медиазнаменитостей, чья слава перешагнула рамки Интернета и повлияла тем самым на их судьбу. К примеру, пользователь esmeedenters, подгружавшая свои любительские видео с исполнением популярных песен, в итоге была примечена продюсером и заключила музыкальный контракт на лейбле Tennman Recоrds, возглавляет который Джастин Тимберлейк. Другой пример — приведённый в 2010 году Конкурс композиторов YouTube привлёк себе внимание десятков тысяч пользователей Интернета и завершился исполнением произведений победителей в концерте Российского национального оркестра под управлением Теодора Курентзиса.

Но кроме этих 2-х монстров видео хостинга, существует еще БОЛЕЕ 50-ти идентичных порталов!!! Вы знаете о них? Мы- да! 

А Вы знакомы с понятием "оптимизация сайта"  для поисковых машин, среди которых такие монстры как google и yandex? 
А такие слова как контекстная реклама и геотаргетинг? Вы знаете, как отслеживать просадку?
Не забудьте о поднятии рейтинга вашего сайта, в который входят:
•    Вывод  в топ «Главные темы дня» Яндекс.Блогов
•    Вывод поста в топ Livejournal
•    Повышение блога в рейтинге Яндекс.Блогов
•    Вывод ссылки на сайт на сервисах социальных закладок
•    Вывод поста в независимые топы популярных записей на основе API Яндекс.Блогов.

Можно еще рассказать о Подкастах и Флеш-мобах, Твитере и Википедии, партизанском и вирусном маркетинге.  Как вы считаете, подвластно это все охватить  одному человеку?
А многочасовые репетиции и подготовки к мероприятиям для поддержания профессионализма музыкантов, вокалистов, композиторов, ведущих? 
 А творить- то когда?!

Теперь вы понимаете, что вам необходима помощь людей, готовых сделать эту работу за Вас? Если вы хотите рассказать о себе в интернете, обращайтесь к нам, мы поможем.

Портал  In-ku.com – реально Ваш виртуальный  интернет продюсер!

Мы предлагаем 3 пакета раскрутки Бренда в интернете. Если Вас заинтересовало наше предложение- пишите info@in-ku.com

----------

